# Bollywood Schönheit Celina Jaitley (x23)



## IcyCold (14 Feb. 2010)

*Credit to the original Posters/Scanners/Photographers*​


----------



## Graf (15 Feb. 2010)

süßes mädel - sieht gar nicht "typisch" bollywood aus


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

Graf schrieb:


> süßes mädel - sieht gar nicht "typisch" bollywood aus



habe ich auch gleich gedacht - sehr nett - danke


----------

